# Siriusxm music royalty fee



## PA GIANTS FAN (Mar 28, 2009)

January 5,2015 U.S. music royalty fee is increasing 1.4 %


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

More money for bit starved music.. Yes sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN (Mar 28, 2009)

Here we go again on Feb. 15 2018 the U.S. music royalty fee increase from 13.9 % to 19.1 %.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Wow ... a 37% increase in the fee.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

It would be fine with me if they removed all the sorry music channels. They sound like crap. Never play them anymore.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jimmie57 said:


> It would be fine with me if they removed all the sorry music channels. They sound like crap. Never play them anymore.


You can subscribe to a "no music" package and avoid the fees ... but if you want one music channel the fee applies to the entire package cost. And the "no music" packages are not a bargain.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

What is happening wig with the cost of the music industry? We were going to see a concert in Denver next summer at the Broncos stadium. Tickets were $200! Not going to happen. My stepson just got tickets to see Yanni in San Jose in June, price...$200 each.

I think it's time to cut back on some of my XM channels, go back to music only.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

No money for artists in record sales. Music revenue, although improving, is half what it was in the late 90s. Artists are using live performances to make up the money.

I agree though, concert costs are crazy anymore, especially for any decent seats.



dmspen said:


> What is happening wig with the cost of the music industry? We were going to see a concert in Denver next summer at the Broncos stadium. Tickets were $200! Not going to happen. My stepson just got tickets to see Yanni in San Jose in June, price...$200 each.
> 
> I think it's time to cut back on some of my XM channels, go back to music only.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

It's all relative. I pay up to $500 per Broadway show ticket on a holiday jaunt to NYC every Dec. holiday season. I'm not going to whine about pocket change I use for Sirius all year.


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN (Mar 28, 2009)

Effective January 15 2019 the U.S. Music Royalty Fee will increase by 2.3 percentage points of the price of most the audio packages which include music channels.


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

not worth it to me the sound like crap same damm playlists over and over. i don't see how there gonna stay in bussines much longer


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

subscriptions well over 30 million, sounds great and worth it. Can't do without it in my BMWs and 911s.


----------



## wilson109 (Jan 24, 2019)

I just signed up for a 1 year All Access plan for $120.66


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

We have three cars with SXM and the renewal just hit for $610 for the year. They also removed the streaming from our account. OUCH! Wife called them to cancel two of the cars and add streaming to the remaining one as that is just too much. Why can't they do like Sattelite TV does and add additional receivers at $10 each? 
They reduced our bill to $100 per radio with streaming on all three. With taxes and fees, ~$330 for the year. 
Sorry SXM, but $200 a radio is just insane. If we ever end up unable to get discounts, we are gone. We travel a lot so it's nice to not have stations fading in and out, but iHeartRadio is free and has a larger selection than SXM. With cellular internet nearly everywhere now, especially on the highways, I don't see how SXM overcomes the competition streaming that is free.


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

didn't SXM buy out pandora also???


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

tivofan2018 said:


> didn't SXM buy out pandora also???


Yes they did.

SiriusXM buys Pandora for $3.5 billion

SiriusXM to buy Pandora streaming radio service for $3.5 billion


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

i would never pay for sxm. the playlists are lame to many DJ'S babbling on the music channels. not to mention the stations are compressed to ****


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Yes they did.
> 
> SiriusXM buys Pandora for $3.5 billion
> 
> SiriusXM to buy Pandora streaming radio service for $3.5 billion


that's what i thought!!!


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Just did my usually 6 months and it had a $10 royalty fee 
Smh 

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

dtv757 said:


> Just did my usually 6 months and it had a $10 royalty fee
> Smh
> 
> Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


seems like the deals are going up!!! that's to be expected though


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

tivofan2018 said:


> i would never pay for sxm. the playlists are lame to many DJ'S babbling on the music channels. not to mention the stations are compressed to ****


This is very true. I do enjoy the talk content on various levels. I like listening to the various sports content as well as the left/right wars currently going on in politics. It's all very entertaining but the music is pretty limited. So many better options out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

U mainly listen to busted open on XM 93 

Sometimes z100 in the mornings 

Sometimes xm 47 

That's it 

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------

